# Roval carbon control rims with road tires?



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Has anyone tried road tires either 23 or 25c tires on a set of hookless roval carbon control mtn bike wheels?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Seeing as a sticker on the wheels says "MAX PRESSURE 45PSI 3.1 BAR"

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net...ads/2013/01/Roval-Control-Carbon-29-rim-1.jpg

From:
Project 1.2 Initial Review: Roval?s $1,200 hookless Control Carbon 29 wheelset


I strongly doubt it.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Totally, I am aware of the max tires pressure but just wanted to check in if it has been tired. I have inflated tubeless cyclocross tires on these rims to 60 psi and not one problem.


----------

